# Convert a Fish Tank into a Vivarium



## adzzj (May 14, 2012)

Hello everyone I am new here and new to snake keeping.

I have recently got a Male Hognose Snake that is less than 1 year old he came in a plastic vivarium with a heat mat and some other things. I am just wondering if I could convert my empty fish tank (Dimensions 15" Deep, 12" Wide and 24" long) into a vivarium for the snake.
If I can convert it what sort of heating system would be best and what sort of flooring would be best for the snake.

Thanks Adam Johnson


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

hi the only thing i would say is a glass fish-tank may well be to open you would need to cover the two sides and the back with something, also you would need a tight fitting top with some mesh to allow air flow, glass has the reputation of not holding heat well you will need to keep a eye on the temps myself i would put a heat mat under 1/2 of the tank with a mat stat on top of it but put a digital thermometer inside one on the hot end and one in the cool end for substrate go with aspen that should be fine here a care sheet might be worth a read 
TheHognosesnake.co.uk- care sheet, description, breeding and more


Hope that helps 

Paul


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

adzzj said:


> Hello everyone I am new here and new to snake keeping.
> 
> I have recently got a Male Hognose Snake that is less than 1 year old he came in a plastic vivarium with a heat mat and some other things. I am just wondering if I could convert my empty fish tank (Dimensions 15" Deep, 12" Wide and 24" long) into a vivarium for the snake.
> If I can convert it what sort of heating system would be best and what sort of flooring would be best for the snake.
> ...


At less then a year I would be looking at a 9l RUB or similar. Male hognose' are temperamental feeders at best, and really aren't keen on large spaces. Or at least appreciate the opportunity to run and hide. Plus in a tank that size you would never find the thing while its young. 

For substrate I would recomend Aspen. Use it deep - about 2 inches. They love burrowing. 

For a fish tank a heat mat is a good bet - but tbh a ceramic would be better, but you would have to build a new lid or modify the existing one to take the fitting. It would be easier to get a viv made or buy one second hand off here.


----------



## adzzj (May 14, 2012)

Hi thanks for the fast reply.
I was just looking into converting it as its an empty tank and I just wanted to know what would be best for the snake. I will leave him where he is now as for maybe when hes a bit older.

Thanks again Adam Johnson


----------

